# Wood Ducks



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

My first experience duck hunting was a teenager flushing wood ducks in our creek bottoms in Northeast Texas. I really enjoy the near upland experience this give you. 

I took my 7 year old son and we had a good time replicating the experience. 





Different pictures over at my blog:http://wp.me/p3bCKM-az

Wood ducks are such fine looking birds. Do you have any good pictures of them? Post them up if you have them.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey Andrew, I just posted a question asking how to cook ducks. Can you give me any info? Very much appreciated!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe it's just a camera thing but those ducks look twice the size of woodys around here.


Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

My only wood duck experience went like this. My brother called and said he had woodies feeding on flooded pin oak. Now I had been watching these shows where mallards came flowing in back peddling and I'm thinking this'll be a cool hunt and sure meat.We got there way before light and got set up. Just before daylight we're scanning the skies and 3 feet from me something hit the water and soaked me. It hit so hard I thought a **** fell out of a tree! We had 30 birds on top of us and went home empty.Nice learning experience.


Wade


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

They are Trophy Wood Ducks! I charged Oliver more for that duck. They do get to be a nice size. We don't have flooded timber per se, at least not in the last 15 years. Occasionally a really wet year will make the bottom have an inch or two of standing water. 

I've heard stories of ducks spilling into the water all around you like your story 1stshot. One from crusty salesman when I was a boy who said he and his friends only "went illegal" once a year and had a spot like you described. Said they killed like 50 or more between the three of them. Even as a preteen at the time it made me angry to hear that...even though I sometimes had a duck or two over the limit at times, I never thought of being that greedy. 

Like I said, I love the way I get to hunt them. I'd really love to be somewhere I could hunt quail, pheasant and the like on a consistent basis. For now, though wood ducks it is!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My first duck was a woody drake.

A few years ago a pair of woody's came waddling up into the yard from the lake. And when they got by my muscovy hens they looked tiny. I'm sure they were less than 1/2 the size of my hens.

One time while grouse hunting I passed by a remote beaver pond. About 25 drakes exploded into the air and flew away. A couple of minutes later another 25 exploded into the air. Then another 25. Then another 25. I would guess there was about 100 woody drakes on that little pond hiding behind the weeds on the dam. I wasn't licensed and only had lead so I had to watch them fly away.


----------

